# We are back.... Please have a read. Thank you.



## GNshaving

Hey everyone,

As you will all have noticed we have been away from Detailing World for some time, We came into some difficulty with cash flow and had to move from our dream place ( Cornwall ) back to West Midlands.

2014 was a really tough year for us, but we are back now and sorting ourselfs out :thumb:

We have just gone limited,and have our own office in Wolverhampton behind the grand theatre, we have loads of new brands coming into stock over the next few weeks and some really cool independent brands to!

We also will be stocking very good quality mens leather wash bags, wallets, and hand made bags for men, some really cool stuff!

We also want to thank the people who have still been using us when we were not on Detailing World, We also have a new code for you all to save 10% for all members on here! Used code DW10 at checkout!

We will be a lot more active on the site now and really looking forward to being back on Detailed World.

I would also like to thank Bill from Detailing World for understanding and allowing us back onto the site!

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend!

Ryan & Kirsty.
Ginger Nuts.
www.gingernutsshaving.com


----------



## steview

Welcome back guys hope 2015 is a better year


----------



## GNshaving

steview said:


> Welcome back guys hope 2015 is a better year


Thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## muzzer

I will need to order some stuff soon, i'll make you my first port of call :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

muzzer42 said:


> I will need to order some stuff soon, i'll make you my first port of call :thumb:


Awesome, Thank you very much! Don't forget to use code DW10 to say 10% :thumb:


----------



## andspenka

Welcome back :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

andspenka said:


> Welcome back :thumb:


Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## suspal

Nice one Ryan.


----------



## GNshaving

suspal said:


> Nice one Ryan.


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## rottenapple

Welcome back, sad to see you had to leave Cornwall


----------



## GNshaving

rottenapple said:


> Welcome back, sad to see you had to leave Cornwall


Thank you, was the hardest decision we have ever had to make, but we needed to put more cash into the business so just had to be done! We really enjoyed the 2 years we had there. Great place it is, we miss just popping to the beach when the sun is out that's for sure lol.


----------



## Estoril-5

I work in wolves, do you have a walk in shop?


----------



## knightstemplar

Welcome back Ryan and good luck! I need some shaving cream soon so perfect timing


----------



## GNshaving

Estoril-5 said:


> I work in wolves, do you have a walk in shop?


We don't at the moment but you are more than welcome to place an order and pick it up from us. We are based behind The Grand, down Berry Street.

When placing order just click collection. They I can arrange a time with you.

Thanks

Kirsty:thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

knightstemplar said:


> Welcome back Ryan and good luck! I need some shaving cream soon so perfect timing


Awesome mate, Thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Good to see you back , right I will see what I can order now


----------



## GNshaving

WHIZZER said:


> Good to see you back , right I will see what I can order now


Awesome! Thank you.... and as said thanks for being so understanding, much appreciated


----------



## MDC250

Funnily enough used my Merkur 34C today which I purchased from you guys.

Love my 'treat' shave of a weekend when I have more time and can crack this out.

Good to see you back, when I've got through my blades and soap I'll be in touch


----------



## tightlines

I was thinking of starting this way of shaving,what's the best starter kit please


----------



## GNshaving

MDC250 said:


> Funnily enough used my Merkur 34C today which I purchased from you guys.
> 
> Love my 'treat' shave of a weekend when I have more time and can crack this out.
> 
> Good to see you back, when I've got through my blades and soap I'll be in touch


Thanks mate! No problems look forward to your order


----------



## GNshaving

tightlines said:


> I was thinking of starting this way of shaving,what's the best starter kit please


If you take a look at our kits we sell a novice kit, we sell LOADS of this kit to starters and they love it 

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## GNshaving

WHIZZER said:


> Good to see you back , right I will see what I can order now


Thanks very much for the order :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Thanks,Will have look now at the novice kits


----------



## GNshaving

Thanks mate


----------



## GNshaving

If you order don't forget to use code DW10


----------



## tightlines

just ordered, thanks for the code


----------



## GNshaving

tightlines said:


> just ordered, thanks for the code


Thanks very much for the order! Much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

welcome back, wish you all the best:thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

s29nta said:


> welcome back, wish you all the best:thumb:


Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## SBM

Sub'd, Welcome back I am sure 2015 is going to be a fresh start of much better business :thumb:

I have only just this weekend been thinking about getting a "proper" razor rather than the plastic disposables.

I am going to have a good browse around your site. Many thanks :thumb:

Ben


----------



## GNshaving

Thanks very much Ben! It's been awesome the warm welcome back we have had! Really appreciate it, thank you all


----------



## GNshaving

tightlines said:


> I was thinking of starting this way of shaving,what's the best starter kit please


Thanks for your enquiry, I would recommend the novice kits to start with
It' perfect for a beginner it comes with the following -

Timor 1320 safety razor . This razor is not aggressive so perfect for the starter.
Muhle Pure Bristle Mock Tortoiseshell Shaving Brush.
Muhle sandalwood, fresh Soothing and moisturising shaving soap 
10 Astra blades.
We have put together this perfect beginner shaving kit that comes with the following -

Here is the link - http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/novice-shave-kit/
If we can help with anything else, please give us a shout

Thanks

Kirsty


----------



## Demetrios72

Welcome back :wave:


----------



## J306TD

Nice to see you are back. Sorry to hear about your difficulties over the last year. Fingers crossed this year will be much better for you both.


----------



## GNshaving

Demetri said:


> Welcome back :wave:


Thank you mate :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

So are the Astra blades a good place to start then?
I'm coming from a Gilette Fusion battery razor which I seem to get on ok with but often get one small patch of irritation on my cheek/jawline.
I'm pressed for time most days (weekends aside) so I'm not sure if I'd use a brush/soap every day to start with, maybe just the usual gel/foam - would this detract much overall?


----------



## MDC250

Tsubodai said:


> So are the Astra blades a good place to start then?
> I'm coming from a Gilette Fusion battery razor which I seem to get on ok with but often get one small patch of irritation on my cheek/jawline.
> I'm pressed for time most days (weekends aside) so I'm not sure if I'd use a brush/soap every day to start with, maybe just the usual gel/foam - would this detract much overall?


Get the sample pack so you can try a few different makes


----------



## bradleymarky

Tsubodai said:


> So are the Astra blades a good place to start then?
> I'm coming from a Gilette Fusion battery razor which I seem to get on ok with but often get one small patch of irritation on my cheek/jawline.
> I'm pressed for time most days (weekends aside) so I'm not sure if I'd use a brush/soap every day to start with, maybe just the usual gel/foam - would this detract much overall?


Astras and Treets are good starter blades IMO.


----------



## Tsubodai

Cheers
With something like this http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/timor-1322-chrome-safety-razor/


----------



## GNshaving

Tsubodai said:


> Cheers
> With something like this http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/timor-1322-chrome-safety-razor/


That Timor razor and Astra blade are perfect for starting. We sell LOADS of the Timor.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Welcome back. Really looking forward to Xmas with you guys around. Male presents are all sorted


----------



## GNshaving

Alfieharley1 said:


> Welcome back. Really looking forward to Xmas with you guys around. Male presents are all sorted


Thank you, but don't talk about Xmas just yet haha! Only just getting over last year:lol:


----------



## Tsubodai

GNshaving said:


> That Timor razor and Astra blade are perfect for starting. We sell LOADS of the Timor.


That's great thanks.
I know it's better to use pre-shave oils and the creams/soaps etc but, whilst not ideal, I assume it's ok to use the high-street gels/foams if you're pushed for time?


----------



## GNshaving

Tsubodai said:


> That's great thanks.
> I know it's better to use pre-shave oils and the creams/soaps etc but, whilst not ideal, I assume it's ok to use the high-street gels/foams if you're pushed for time?


You will always get a better shave using a quality shave cream and pre shave. But if pushed for time then sure you will be fine


----------



## Tsubodai

Thanks

I think the ols/creams etc will be a weekend activity only at first with the morning rush
Might just get the novice kit actually, saves any messing.


----------



## GNshaving

Tsubodai said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think the ols/creams etc will be a weekend activity only at first with the morning rush
> Might just get the novice kit actually, saves any messing.


No problems mate, the Novice kit is out of stock at the moment. But will back back in later this week. Or you can order it and we can put the 1322 razor in. The only difference is the 1322 is chrome and the 1320 is a matt finish


----------



## Tsubodai

GNshaving said:


> No problems mate, the Novice kit is out of stock at the moment. But will back back in later this week. Or you can order it and we can put the 1322 razor in. The only difference is the 1322 is chrome and the 1320 is a matt finish


No rush mate; quite like the look of the matt one:thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

No problem, you can still order it on back order and as soon as the razor is in we send it out


----------



## Tsubodai

Ordered, thanks:thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

Tsubodai said:


> Ordered, thanks:thumb:


Thank you! Will be ordering them tomorrow so will let you know as soon as they are in


----------



## tightlines

Recieved my novice kit today. Thank you for the sweets. Tried it tonight, what a difference a proper razor makes, on the look out for a stand now


----------



## GNshaving

Thanks very much for the feedback! Glad you like it.
Feel free to take a look at the Omega stands we sell there very very nice 

Thanks mate!


----------



## davo3587

Glad your back, hope things turn around.


----------



## GNshaving

davo3587 said:


> Glad your back, hope things turn around.


Thanks very much


----------



## Tsubodai

My order arrived this morning; thanks for the free samples:thumb: I'm in the middle of changing some door-handles but here's a quick pic:










Off to try my first DE shave shortly, wish me luck.
See you on the other side:lol:

Edit - it says to was the brush before use with soapy water - will any do?


----------



## GNshaving

Tsubodai said:


> My order arrived this morning; thanks for the free samples:thumb: I'm in the middle of changing some door-handles but here's a quick pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to try my first DE shave shortly, wish me luck.
> See you on the other side:lol:
> 
> Edit - it says to was the brush before use with soapy water - will any do?


Glad it all turned up fine mate! Hope you enjoy it need any help just inbox us


----------



## Tsubodai

Felt like a hamster rooting through all the packaging for the bits and pieces. Great service from GN Shaving I have to say:thumb:


----------



## bluenose62

Welcome back Ryan, hope you have a better year, and good to hear all the folks on here supporting British businesses


----------



## GNshaving

Tsubodai said:


> Felt like a hamster rooting through all the packaging for the bits and pieces. Great service from GN Shaving I have to say:thumb:


HAHA :lol:

Yes we like to make it hard for customers to find there products lol.

Very glad you are happy with the service! As said at any point inbox us if you need help with anything:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Will certainly be Having a more in depth look later! 

I suffer with really dry skin after a wet shave, I'm 25 with a baby face :lol:

A couple of questions.
What shaving soap would you recommend me using, to stop the dryness?
What post shave balm would you recommend that'll moisten my face up? Or
Do/will you sell facial moisturisers?

I'm rather interested in this as after my shower everyday, I 'must' moisturise otherwise my face feels really dry. 

Thanks 
Karlos


----------



## GNshaving

20vKarlos said:


> Will certainly be Having a more in depth look later!
> 
> I suffer with really dry skin after a wet shave, I'm 25 with a baby face :lol:
> 
> A couple of questions.
> What shaving soap would you recommend me using, to stop the dryness?
> What post shave balm would you recommend that'll moisten my face up? Or
> Do/will you sell facial moisturisers?
> 
> I'm rather interested in this as after my shower everyday, I 'must' moisturise otherwise my face feels really dry.
> 
> Thanks
> Karlos


Hi Karlos,

The dry skin could be due to the shave cream you are using now if you use the canned stuff as it really is no good for the skin,

Loads of people start off with a cream like this http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/taylor-of-old-bond-street-sandalwood-shaving-cream/ and this will sure help with your dry skin.

And as for moisturiser we sell the blue beards one and its really nice and cooling http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/bluebeards-revenge-cooling-moisturiser-100ml/

Hope that is some help.

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## 20vKarlos

GNshaving said:


> Hi Karlos,
> 
> The dry skin could be due to the shave cream you are using now if you use the canned stuff as it really is no good for the skin,
> 
> Loads of people start off with a cream like this http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/taylor-of-old-bond-street-sandalwood-shaving-cream/ and this will sure help with your dry skin.
> 
> And as for moisturiser we sell the blue beards one and its really nice and cooling http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/bluebeards-revenge-cooling-moisturiser-100ml/
> 
> Hope that is some help.
> 
> Thanks Ryan.


Thanks Ryan, I've not wet shaved for a little while now and I refuse to use the canned stuff. I bought s brush and a soap, but I think it still had additives my skin didn't like.

My skin gets dry regardless of shaving, it gets dry due to the shower :lol: that's why I must moisturise.

I will have a good look around the site and I'm sure to purchase soon. 
I like really crisp lines for my beard, but if I shave it all off I look 5 and SWMBO goes nuts :lol: :lol:


----------



## GNshaving

I'm the same now, have a beard but still have under the neck and cheeks, the Good Day Organic range would be really good for your skin, it's 100% organic and we do shave oil, moisturizer, Beard oil. Have a look on the site


----------



## GNshaving

J306TD said:


> Nice to see you are back. Sorry to hear about your difficulties over the last year. Fingers crossed this year will be much better for you both.


Sorry missed your post. Thank you very much


----------



## GNshaving

Parker shavettes now back in stock!


----------



## GNshaving

Please feel free to have a look at all our new stock that is now in. :thumb:

http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product-category/new-in/


----------

